# Holiday Light show by Gemmy



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey all,
I have one of those Holiday Light shows by Gemmy with aux hook up. I tried my mp3 player with it but it must not have enough output or something. when I hooked it up (through the headphone jack) it sounded like it was skipping! Hooked up a portable CD player (through the line out jack) it worked fine. Anyone have any suggestions or do I have to buy one of those portables that play mp3's (too many tracks to fit on one CD)


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Mine did the same thing and eventually did it with the cd player.I sent mine back that was in september.
If memory serves correct some said the mp3 player made the difference I forget what brand tho so maybe someone else would chime in.
For me it wasn't worth buying another mp3 player as I had gave 69 for the unit but if you got lucky and caught it on clearance than it would be worth it to get (if cheap) mp3 player that works.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Go to radio shack and buy a *Boostaroo* 3-channel headphone volume booster. It runs off of 2 "AA" batteries. It plugs into your MP3 player, then your gemmy plugs into the Boostaroo. Fixed mine, which had the same problem, and it now works like a champ. I think it was around $25-30, can't remember.


----------

